# MotoGP Laguna Seca 2008



## Bevel Heaven

http://bevelheaven.com/misc/motogp/eboz-t4.jpg


----------



## speed_dmon

Freakin amazing! I have yet to attend a Moto GP event, but a couple of riding buddies and I have made it a point to make it to at least one before we kick the bucket


----------



## K_Pugh

Nice work. Closest i've been to a MotoGP is a BSB event.. not the same but still a great atmosphere, i can only imagine what a MotoGP would be like.


----------



## ToddB

Nicely done!!!!  I really like the second one with Rossi and the one of Hayden.


----------



## DragonHeart

friggin awesome shots...  love all of 'em... great color & sharpness...


----------



## Bevel Heaven

Thanks guys.


----------



## freelunch

The Rossi and Spies closeups are terrific! That was one helluva race, too.


----------



## wmbeaver

The first one of the corkscrew is fantastic, along with all of the other shots.  Great job.


----------



## Crazydad

wmbeaver said:


> The first one of the corkscrew is fantastic, along with all of the other shots. Great job.


 
I agree, the corkscrew shot is amazing! All the shots look fantastic. Very nice


----------



## lockwood81

Wow, really great shots...love them all.


----------



## SandShots

nice work. good job


----------



## NikonEddie

Never been to MotoGP. Closest I've gotten was a CSS trackday at Homestead.

I have to say, that was pretty exciting. And from the shots I've seen on here, I cant wait to make it to a MotoGP event.


----------



## Bevel Heaven

OK guys, the first shot taken up in the corkscrew showing the entire field during the MotoGP race on lap 1 ----

that photo just got bought by CYCLE WORLD MAGAZINE to run as their opening 2 page spread for the motogp coverage from Laguna Seca.  It will be available OCT 1st and is the NOVEMBER issue. SWEET!

If you are wild about the shot, I am selling a very limited number of prints, 2 sizes, roughly 8 x 24 and 12 x 36 - I am waiting for the lab to get them done for me.  Please email me off list for pricing, I don;t think it appropriate to discuss prices openly, it might not even be appropriate to offer things for sale on the forum?  I don;t know.  Anyways, I cropped it down a bit so the blue sky is cut off the top just above the clouds left side.  The folks who have seen it like it this way.


----------



## flipsidestudio

Bevel Heaven said:


> OK guys, the first shot taken up in the corkscrew showing the entire field during the MotoGP race on lap 1 ----
> 
> that photo just got bought by CYCLE WORLD MAGAZINE to run as their opening 2 page spread for the motogp coverage from Laguna Seca.  It will be available OCT 1st and is the NOVEMBER issue. SWEET!
> 
> If you are wild about the shot, I am selling a very limited number of prints, 2 sizes, roughly 8 x 24 and 12 x 36 - I am waiting for the lab to get them done for me.  Please email me off list for pricing, I don;t think it appropriate to discuss prices openly, it might not even be appropriate to offer things for sale on the forum?  I don;t know.  Anyways, I cropped it down a bit so the blue sky is cut off the top just above the clouds left side.  The folks who have seen it like it this way.


Congrats first of all, and I like these photos save for the one of Bostrom which seems too close.  I managed to totally miss this race but it looks like you lucked out in regards to the light.


----------



## Crazydad

Congrats on getting it published! :thumbup: 

It is one of the best shots of the corkscrew I've seen.


----------



## pez

Bevel Heaven said:


> OK guys, the first shot taken up in the corkscrew showing the entire field during the MotoGP race on lap 1 ----
> 
> that photo just got bought by CYCLE WORLD MAGAZINE to run as their opening 2 page spread for the motogp coverage from Laguna Seca. It will be available OCT 1st and is the NOVEMBER issue. SWEET!
> 
> If you are wild about the shot, I am selling a very limited number of prints, 2 sizes, roughly 8 x 24 and 12 x 36 - I am waiting for the lab to get them done for me. Please email me off list for pricing, I don;t think it appropriate to discuss prices openly, it might not even be appropriate to offer things for sale on the forum? I don;t know. Anyways, I cropped it down a bit so the blue sky is cut off the top just above the clouds left side. The folks who have seen it like it this way.


 Sweet! Congrats, I missed this thread somehow. I love MotoGP! Great photos- Cycle World is at the top of the heap in circulation, I think.


----------



## clee27

Whoa! way cool! nice and clean! And awesome cropping!


----------



## yamadak13

Great shots.  Don't you love the bright colors on the bikes?  I missed Laguna this year.  Made it in 05 & 07.  I crashed and broke my foot heading to cannery row and was on pain killers for the race last year 
Was a great race this year though.  Did you get any pics of Rossi off roading the corkscrew?


----------



## polymoog

Great pics, and appropriate use of fish eye lense! Know some people who sometimes overuse the fish eye ...

I have never seen a bike road race but it looks like a great event to take pics of. Did you happen to take any motion pictures ie where you follow the rider and the background is blurry, would love to see some if so.


----------



## Bevel Heaven

Polymoog, please do a search on myself for other posts as I have posted up several different races I shot with a few nice slow shudder speed panning shots included.

In reality, the mags do not buy stuff where you get a headache looking at it because everything is so blurry, no matter how clear the bike/rider is.

I try to just get the wheel spin shown, and maybe a bit of blur in the background - but not too artsy fartsy. Noone buys it.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

Spectacular job :thumbup: Those images are nice and crisp.


----------



## durden

I love what you did with the fish eye on the corkscrew! very cool.


----------



## photo28

Oh jeez- I didnt realize the motorcycles lean that far over, the guys knee is almost touching the track..
Nice Job!


----------



## Crazydad

photo28 said:


> Oh jeez- I didnt realize the motorcycles lean that far over, the guys knee is almost touching the track..
> Nice Job!


 
Actually they use their knee pads as lean angle indicators to know how far they are leaning. By the end of the race the pads are worn down enough to need replacing. 

Dragging your knee through a turn is quite a thrill!


----------



## yamadak13

Crazydad said:


> Dragging your knee through a turn is quite a thrill!


I'll second that


----------



## TarHeelDan2001

Congrats on getting published.  Love the first pic of Rossi, although it wouldn't break my heart if he never won another race.  

For anyone that's never seen MotoGP in person, GO.  I went to Laguna a couple years ago and I went to Indy this year (yes, in the monsoon).  It's always awesome.

Shot this one of Collin Edwards through a chain link fence...


----------



## baggedon22s

very nice!!


----------



## Bevel Heaven

TarHeeDan, it is I think better to start a new thread if you want to post your own photos and I would appreciate it if you deleted out your picture, even though it is nice, and start your own thread.

That said, here is a foto of the 2 page spread in Cycle World [nov 2008 issue] featuring my corkscrew shot in the RACEWATCH section.

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## keybq

that is amazing


----------



## TUX424

congratz on the article


----------



## Hoppy

Stunning captures. That first 1 of the Cork screw is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lockwood81

I'd forgotten about your photo being in Cycle World, till I got to page 100 and "boom" there it was.  Congrats man.  Nice work.


----------



## Bevel Heaven

Thanks.  This shot looks real nice up on my office wall 24" x 38"...................


----------



## samal

are you going to cover Indi motoGP in 2009?  I will be there on stand J  amazing shots!


----------



## Bevel Heaven

thanks.  I should be at INDY for 09.  Couldn;t make it this year due to medical reasons


----------



## gsgary

Top Notch do you know Andrew wheeler he shoots MOTO GP


----------



## Bevel Heaven

Yes Andrew Wheeler is one of those photographers who's work I greatly admire.

THere are a lot of people taking photos.

There are a few people that take photos really well.

Andrew is one of those who takes photos really well.


----------



## gsgary

Bevel Heaven said:


> Yes Andrew Wheeler is one of those photographers who's work I greatly admire.
> 
> THere are a lot of people taking photos.
> 
> There are a few people that take photos really well.
> 
> Andrew is one of those who takes photos really well.


 
His shots are always different to the norm, when he lived in the UK i think he shot mostly equestrian


----------

